# Does anyone think is that possible SWAP 6AT to DSG??



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone think is that possible SWAP 6AT to DSG?? All i know is same automative and have a computer to control that, i was thinking is that possible swap 6AT to DSG?? any idea and comment??


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thought about it, can't do it.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

eatrach said:


> thought about it, can't do it.


Because?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Its not easy.

I dont know wether the trsnny bolts up, no the tcm is not the same as the dsg brain... 

Anything cn be done, money helps too... Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

because this engine setup is not made to accommodate a DSG. You got a lot of parts that are involved. Plus, no company outhere has a software to tune the engine to the DSG.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

eatrach said:


> because this engine setup is not made to accommodate a DSG. You got a lot of parts that are involved. Plus, no company outhere has a software to tune the engine to the DSG.


Well that just means you can't do it. It can be done. I'm doing it to mine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Anything cn be done, money helps too... Lol


this


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> this


x2 It's the only way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

please do make a thread when you do it.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> please do make a thread when you do it.


You bet. I have been doing investigation most recently sniffing the CAN bus between ECM and TCM on my MkVI with 6AT. Just to get a feel for how they talk. Will do the same for the DSG on my MkV R32. I have some interesting ideas.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

zevion said:


> You bet. I have been doing investigation most recently sniffing the CAN bus between ECM and TCM on my MkVI with 6AT. Just to get a feel for how they talk. Will do the same for the DSG on my MkV R32. I have some interesting ideas.


Your sir are a tuning beast. :beer:


----------



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

but you see, the TT-RS is the I-5 engine too, but that car have the DSG inside, not thing would be impossible unless someone make the first step, A lot of people said turbo is can not be done in 2.5L engine, how now what? still happened, right?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

wingtsang said:


> but you see, the TT-RS is the I-5 engine too, but that car have the DSG inside, not thing would be impossible unless someone make the first step, A lot of people said turbo is can not be done in 2.5L engine, how now what? still happened, right?


Just like the 6-MT swap, I'm sure minor modification to the bellhousing would be all it takes to get the DSG to bolt to the 2.5, that's for sure. The biggest issues you'll run into is:

1. making sure the flywheel/clutch setup bolts on (bolt patterns for 2.0t/3.2 are different from the 2.5). You could just see if you can use the 2.5 (or an aftermarket 2.5) flywheel because the clutch _may_ bolt up no prob, but again... Nobody has tried it.

2. *Wiring*. This will be your biggest enemy here. 

3. Tuning... Not as hard as long as you sweet talk some of the better tuners around, they usually enjoy a challenge. 

If you can conquer those issues... You should be fine. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont know about fitment, and i agree with teamZleep: wiring night be the most difficult

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Guys
you do realise that the engine and transmission are not interlinked?
I am working on an 02E conversion kit but it has not been very cooperative


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Guys you do realise that the engine and transmission are not interlinked?


The TCM for the DSG (part of the mechatronic) makes torque reduction requests of the ECM. The ECM and TCM share the CAN bus for this and other communications. So in this regards, they are interlinked right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Guys
> you do realise that the engine and transmission are not interlinked?
> I am working on an 02E conversion kit but it has not been very cooperative


Oh. That sounds awesome... Ina as always!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

zevion said:


> The TCM for the DSG (part of the mechatronic) makes torque reduction requests of the ECM. The ECM and TCM share the CAN bus for this and other communications. So in this regards, they are interlinked right?


x2. They're not physically interlinked, and only minorly interlinked via the wiring harness... I never said it wasn't possible, it would just be a pain in the butt until someone (i.e. INA) were to figure it out and break the ground for everyone. :beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

zevion said:


> The TCM for the DSG (part of the mechatronic) makes torque reduction requests of the ECM. The ECM and TCM share the CAN bus for this and other communications. So in this regards, they are interlinked right?


Not really.
You can run a DSG controller completely separate from CAN.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

aren't there euro spec TT-RS with DSG? if so why not just take the whole powertrain down and swap it over, use TT-RS harnesses for everything. bam AWD OEM+ 2.5T DSG


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TeamZleep said:


> Just like the 6-MT swap, I'm sure minor modification to the bellhousing would be all it takes to get the DSG to bolt to the 2.5, that's for sure. The biggest issues you'll run into is:
> 
> 1. making sure the flywheel/clutch setup bolts on (bolt patterns for 2.0t/3.2 are different from the 2.5). You could just see if you can use the 2.5 (or an aftermarket 2.5) flywheel because the clutch _may_ bolt up no prob, but again... Nobody has tried it.
> 
> ...


A DSG and flywheel of a 4 cinder engine fits on the 5 cilinder engine,so this will not be the problem.
Guys in Germany have put a DSG on a G60 engine and made it run. I don't see a reason why a DSG swap on a 5 cylinder should not be possible. 
The software of the mechatronic can be changed in a way that the clutch can do 450 Nm.
With other plates over 600 Nm is possible.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

stef 4x4 said:


> A DSG and flywheel of a 4 cinder engine fits on the 5 cilinder engine,so this will not be the problem.
> Guys in Germany have put a DSG on a G60 engine and made it run. I don't see a reason why a DSG swap on a 5 cylinder should not be possible.
> The software of the mechatronic can be changed in a way that the clutch can do 450 Nm.
> With other plates over 600 Nm is possible.


Hmmmmm... Solid point. Since now owning a DSG car, I've been learning all about how it works, and how it's tied into EVERYTHING on a haldex car... lol. 

I have to update and say it's possible, very possible at that... It'd just take some hefty devotion and plenty of wiring.


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

stef 4x4 said:


> A DSG and flywheel of a 4 cinder engine fits on the 5 cilinder engine,so this will not be the problem.
> Guys in Germany have put a DSG on a G60 engine and made it run. I don't see a reason why a DSG swap on a 5 cylinder should not be possible.
> The software of the mechatronic can be changed in a way that the clutch can do 450 Nm.
> With other plates over 600 Nm is possible.


 Got any links?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it worth the cost? Time is free if you do it yourself, but I just question what yoiu get back for doing it beside the applause of the Vortex group....


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Urwrstntmare said:


> Got any links?


 www.dsg-corrado.de 

I do a project right now: 2.5 turbo with DSG (from a Audi-TTS) in a corrado syncro. 
Finish about next winter I gues. 
Had engine together with DSG already in the car, no problems only a lot of work.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HPA and APR are already doing this kinda stuff aren't they?


----------

